# Mount Snow 11/12/07



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2007)

*Location* Mt. Snow, VT

*Date* 11/12/2007

*Conditions:* Good

*Weather*. Cloudy

*Trip Report:* First day of season was good. Seeing AZ gang was good. Beginning of winter and season is good.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 12, 2007)

weak, where are the pictures? Chute?  lol


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2007)

Newpylong said:


> weak, where are the pictures? Chute? lol


 
Didn't take too many, I'll post what I have when I get home.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2007)

Just had to be first to post, eh? :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> Just had to be first to post, eh? :lol:


 
Someone that understands me :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 12, 2007)

I just got home and it was a fun day with a suprisingly large amount of snow on Chute with some large wales and moguls. My son and I took 11 runs in total with 5 runs down Chute and 4 top to bottom runs down the main face.

It was nice to get out so early and especially fun to ski on my birthday.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 12, 2007)

Glad to see you out Loafer89.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2007)

Where are the detailed reports????


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't want to hijack a post so I am keeping my pictures out of this.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I don't want to hijack a post so I am keeping my pictures out of this.



Please post the pictures...start a new thread...I'm in skiing withdrawl again..


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2007)

Too tired to post much else now, to sum it up....

AWESOME!


----------



## Zand (Nov 12, 2007)

Couldn't have asked for a better first day. Snow on Chute was spectacular with some nice lines and loose stuff. Some of it became potatoes but still lots of fun. Canyon/Standard were also nice... Canyon was a bit slick at the top and both had a few small bare spots but overall very nice. Fun seeing everyone.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 12, 2007)

You guys are starting to piss me off.  Where are the pictures?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> You guys are starting to piss me off.  Where are the pictures?



Times 2..it's been over 30 hours since I last skied and I'm feening for some stoke..I'm sure Greg will be on here pretty soon which means pictures and maybe a video...Holla..


I'm jealous that you guys got to ski Chute today..


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

I got home around 6:30. To sum up, best first day of the season ever for me, without question. Chute ruled it. I'll post more detail later after dinner and a shower. No pics, but I'll do up a vid eventually.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2007)

I didn't take any pics, and only a few minutes of video.  I was having WAY too much fun to bother stopping...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> I got home around 6:30. To sum up, best first day of the season ever for me, without question. Chute ruled it. I'll post more detail later after dinner and a shower. No pics, but I'll do up a vid eventually.



Wow!  Either you were hauling ass, or you didn't stay too much longer after I left.  I got home around 6:00 or so....


----------



## Zand (Nov 12, 2007)

Austin took some photos... he'll have those up eventually.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 12, 2007)

you guys are making me jealous, lol.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Wow!  Either you were hauling ass, or you didn't stay too much longer after I left.  I got home around 6:00 or so....



Skied another run down Chute with Jim, Austin and Zand. Then one more with Austin and Zand. Finished up around 3:30. Left at 3:50, no traffic.


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm having a hard time not telling you guys that you suck  This from a guy stuck in the flatlands today.

Am glad everyone had a blast.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 12, 2007)

Here are two pictures of Chute. There was very low light today so the pictures are a bit dark:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 12, 2007)

Damn...Warren is getting big.  How old is he now?  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 12, 2007)

He is 7, but his 8th birthday is on January 23rd.


----------



## Zand (Nov 12, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Here are two pictures of Chute. There was very low light today so the pictures are a bit dark:



Those must've been first thing in the morning... guns are still on and there are few bumps in the pics. Amazing how much of a difference 6 hours made bumps-wise.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2007)

had a blast today.  nice to see everyone either again or for the first time.  Skied mostly with austin, jim, greg, zand, powhunter and crazy johhnypoach.  Also had the pleasure of watching mattchuck and his friend on their tele's.  Super smooth skiers.  Spent most of the time on chute.  bumps were really fun, not real organized though.  Nice lines up top with snow that was a little firmer.  the lower you got, the mankier it got.  took some nice wipeouts.  Chute was basically deserted after lunch.  I guess everyone headed back over to the main face.  I had my old volkls with me today and it just go to be too much for my legs.  damn things are just too heavy.  couldnt turn 'em fast enough after my first couple of runs.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 12, 2007)

Zand said:


> Those must've been first thing in the morning... guns are still on and there are few bumps in the pics. Amazing how much of a difference 6 hours made bumps-wise.


 

The pictures are from about 10:00am in the morning, and the snowmaking crew was shutting down the guns as we made our way down the trail. I am glad that we got there early enough to see the snow cannon in action on Launch Pad and they put out quite a bit of snow with almost no noise.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

*Date(s) Skied: *Monday, November 12, 2007, 9:50 am - 3:30 pm

*Resort or Ski Area: *Mount Snow, Vermont

*Conditions: *Manmade snow, bumps, hardpack. mostly cloudy. Cool, no wind.

*Trip Report: *Left the Waterbury area after dropping off the kids around 7:20 am and made it to Snow at 9:50. Saw JimG. skiing as I walked in. Told him I'd meet at the triple in a few.

Wasn't waiting long before Yooper showed up who I met at Sundown once a few seasons back. Chatted with him for a bit when austin arrived and eventually some others. After a few intros, we were off. Took a top to bottom on Canyon and Standard. A bit of hard pack on Upper Canyon, but smooth manmade the rest of the way. It took me a while to figure out the Cabrawlers; definitely different skiing. We all headed to the meet-up spot to meet the rest of the crew. At one point later in the day, Austin and I were trying to figure out how many people from AZ were there. Here's my best estimate (sorry if I miss anyone):

Zand
Greg
bvibert
ALLSKIING
JimG.
andyzee + Vee
roark
mattchuck2 + friend
Grassi21
awf170
2knees
powhunter + Jonnypoach
loafer89 + Warren
180 + family
skibum9995
Yooper + daughter
MrMagic

So 17 AZers plus friends/family. There was also other Hunter skiers that JimG. knew besides 180 + family. A large group of us hit Chute which was awesome. Sweet manmade snow with fun bumps and whales to play on. some funky lines, but still awesome skiing and a lot more of a challenge than I expected today. Sweet stuff! We banged out a few more Chute runs before lunch, then headed back down the base. I was starting feel a bit more comfortable on my skis.

We saw the rest of the crew at lunch and pretty quickly headed back up to the top and to Chute. I skied there the rest of the day finishing it off with a run with Zand and Austin. We then cruised it back to the base. finished at 3:30, rolling by 3:50 and home by 6:30. All in all the best first day of skiing I've ever had.

Good to meet some new AZers in Zand, mattchuck, Austin, skibum and MrMagic. Skiing with the rest of you is always a pleasure. There is definitely some skiing talent on this board. Can't wait for Hunter 12/14 now!

I encoded all the vid so I'll try to throw something together tonight. The crappy freeware encoder didn't do the best job, but you'll get the idea. I have to invest in a quality app to rip the DVD data to something I can use in WMM.


----------



## Zand (Nov 12, 2007)

^After that last run on Chute and then back to the base, I went top-to-bottom on Canyon/Standard with no stops. My legs were screaming after that one.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 12, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> I just got home and it was a fun day with a suprisingly large amount of snow on Chute with some large wales and moguls. My son and I took 11 runs in total with 5 runs down Chute and 4 top to bottom runs down the main face.
> 
> It was nice to get out so early and especially fun to ski on my birthday.



Dude I forgot it was your birthday.   I know based on today's conditions it must have been a good b-day.  I feel extra special seeing that I helped out the b-day boy who lost is stub.  :lol:  See you at Sundown.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 12, 2007)

Zand said:


> ^After that last run on Chute and then back to the base, I went top-to-bottom on Canyon/Standard with no stops. My legs were screaming after that one.



don't think it would have been physically possible for me to ski top/bottom on my last run.

legs are cooked.  i am not in the shape i thought i was in.  lots of the skier's edge before hunter.  great time today.

thanks for the ride brian.  i was impressed by your bag of snacks on the way home.  such variety.  ;-)


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 12, 2007)

Great skiing with you guys!

I think Austin is some type of Cyborg.  That kid had nothing but energy.  I wish I had more in the tank, but my Preseason Workout Regimen left a little to be desired.  Still, I skied from about 9:15 to 2:30, about 7 or 8 runs on Chute, with only that short break for lunch . . . not bad for the first day out.

It was great attaching names to faces, and I was impressed as a whole as to the level of ability on display.  Usually, when you get a group of random people together, I never really know how people will ski, but everybody was ready to go right out of the gate.  Of course, I guess I should've assumed there'd be some rippers . . . I mean, if you talk about something all summer, you have to get better, right?  :-D


----------



## awf170 (Nov 12, 2007)

Some pics...


Greg:





JimG:





A very well covered chute:





2knees:





A bunch of AZers:





Some Huntah guy, spacing on name right now:





2knees:





Bvibert:





Mattchuck:


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

Video: T-minus ~30 minutes...


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

awf170 said:


> 2knees:



That's a rad pic of Pat right there! :-o


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 12, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Mattchuck:



Haha, maybe that's why I was tired . . . Low stance . . . Apparently, I was doing deep knee bends all day!


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh man, looks like you guys had a blast. Chute looks awesome...


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Some Huntah guy, spacing on name right now:



Actually, after closer inspection, that's our very own powhunter. CT bumpers represent! :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Date(s) Skied: *Monday, November 12, 2007, 9:50 am - 3:30 pm
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: *Mount Snow, Vermont
> 
> ...


 

Hey! Get your own thread! :smash:


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

High res vid uploading...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2007)

Can I just say for those of us who couldn't go: YOU GUYS SUCK! :smash:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> High res vid uploading...



Wow, only 3 hours after getting home.  When will Brian release his?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh, and nice pics. Glad everyone had a good time. :grin:


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

*Vid*

Let me just say that the quality here is not great. Tough day to film with the cloudy skies. Also, the encoder I used sucks and doesn't do the original footage any justice. Nevertheless, here's the high res:

*Mount Snow, Vermont: 11.12.07* (37.4 MB)

I'm uploading to YouTube now too.


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

*YouTubage*



Holy moly are my legs stiff. Just a great, great day. 'Night all.
:beer:


----------



## RIDEr (Nov 12, 2007)

It's a great video.  The conditions look good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2007)

Greg said:


> To sum up, best first day of the season ever for me, without question.



Wow, how could that be with Global Warming????


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Wow, how could that be with Global Warming????



Pretty simple. Mount Snow lucked out with a good stretch of decent snowmaking weather and they committed themselves 100% to offering a great product. The lower elevation side-to-side coverage on Standard via the fan guns was impressive, but equally, if not more impressive was the coverage on Chute; several feet in spots. I think it was ALLSKIING that easily sunk his entire pole into the snow. The fact that the trail was left ungroomed just made the whole thing that much sweeter.


----------



## 180 (Nov 12, 2007)

Great day one.  Nice to see the AZ's there.  Next time we need to see your families too!

http://picasaweb.google.com/sheahunter1/MountSnow111207


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2007)

Zand said:


> ^After that last run on Chute and then back to the base, I went top-to-bottom on Canyon/Standard with no stops. My legs were screaming after that one.




I did that on Saturday and wow..it sure is an early season leg-burner..most runs I made myself take a quick break or two.  I'm jealous that all of you got to ski chute..it looks like a fun run.  It sounds like a fun day was had and a turnout of 17 is mad steezy for a Monday in November.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice Video!!  Like I said, I wish I could've kept going!


----------



## Greg (Nov 12, 2007)

180 said:


> Great day one.  Nice to see the AZ's there.  Next time we need to see your families too!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/sheahunter1/MountSnow111207



Great pics. Both you and Dave rip like it's nobody's business. Obviously, your kids are *well* on their way.

There is no doubt; Hunter Mountain produces some great skiers.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 12, 2007)

great job on the video greg, thanks for taking the time to put it up.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 12, 2007)

I enjoyed the video..good work guys...my day at work definitely wasn't as productive as your day on the slopes...


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice vid Greg, i would have joined you guys but some of us had to work all day.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok, some of my pics can be found at http://killingtonaccessrd.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=108 here's some highlights:


----------



## Yooper (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Guys, Great getting the chance to meet up with you, most for the first time. Sorry that I didn't get to Ski with you more, but it was my 15 year old Daughters first time back on the Slopes after blowing out her Knee at the Nationals in Tahoe last April. So I was there for the moral support and to help her regain her confidence as she was really concerned about the Knee. By the way Greg she has the Cabrawlers for the Mogs and really loves them, Great Ski. In any case Fantastic Day. Hope to see you all at Sundown.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> There is no doubt; Hunter Mountain produces some great skiers.



Dodging all those gaper in starter jackets and jeans makes you very quick on your feet.  


BTW, Andy:  Did you try to catch everyone in their worst possible moment?!  Our form is bad the first day, but not that bad!

Also, you owe me $3.  I'm expecting it to be in the mail by 4pm today...  Anyway, thanks for organizing the groups tickets.  Did you end up selling the last two tickets?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Dodging all those gaper in starter jackets and jeans makes you very quick on your feet.
> 
> 
> BTW, Andy: Did you try to catch everyone in their worst possible moment?! Our form is bad the first day, but not that bad!
> ...


 

Sorry dude, I the old brain had trouble keeping track of everything. PM me you're address and I'll be happy to send you the $3. The last two tix, ran into a Kzoner and let him have the tix.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Sorry dude, I the old brain had trouble keeping track of everything. PM me you're address and I'll be happy to send you the $3. The last two tix, ran into a Kzoner and let him have the tix.




I'm just kidding.  You earned your $3 by organizing the whole thing, and by buying the last two tickets even though we only had 8 people.  Anyway, it was definitely worth my $35.  Also, if Chute looks like the next weekend and we don't have any natural snow yet we should try for another Mt. Snow gathering.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I'm just kidding. You earned your $3 by organizing the whole thing, and by buying the last two tickets even though we only had 8 people. Anyway, it was definitely worth my $35. Also, if Chute looks like the next weekend and we don't have any natural snow yet we should try for another Mt. Snow gathering.


 
OK, you get it the next time I see you and I do plan on hitting Mt. Washington this year and will be hittling you up for tips. 

Oh, and I tried to be nice and only put some of the better pics up :lol:


----------



## reefer (Nov 13, 2007)

*Sweet!*

Nice vid Greg. Amazing conditions for November 12! You guys must still have that adrenaline rush going! It took me a couple days to come down from Saturday and I didn't have Chute! Can't wait to get back up there this Saturday! I'll catch you guys on the next one!


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


>



Well, this pathetic backseat position explains why my lower back is so sore today. :blink: Sheesh.... :roll:

Still smiling though!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, this pathetic backseat position explains why my lower back is so sore today. :blink: Sheesh.... :roll:
> 
> Still smiling though!



Looks much better than this gaperific pose I'm sporting here... 



andyzee said:


>


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 13, 2007)

*sigh*

You folks had an awesome day - I'm very glad, and very jealous.

Thanksgiving weekend looks like the season starter for me, so here's hoping those guns keep going everywhere!


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

Still shots usually do nothing but accentuate gaperness. You need a little luck to time good shots. Austin's 2knees pic is perfect.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 13, 2007)

Great vid

nice editing job, especially for a lawyer


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Looks much better than this gaperific pose I'm sporting here...


 

That's my favorite pic


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> That's my favorite pic



Somehow I figured as much, since you put it first and all... :smash:


----------



## severine (Nov 13, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> thanks for the ride brian.  i was impressed by your bag of snacks on the way home.  such variety.  ;-)


He always comes up with quite the assortment on long rides.  You should see what he puts together coming home from N. Woodstock/Lincoln area of NH.  There's some tradition that Chuckles MUST be in the bag every time.  :roll:



Hawkshot99 said:


> Wow, only 3 hours after getting home.  When will Brian release his?


um... Never?

Seriously, give him a break.  Our 6 month old doesn't sleep and with me going back to work a few nights a week, Brian has little time these days.  The other night he was working on his video from last season and after a while I noticed there had been silence for quite some time (no keys clicking or mouse movements).  I turned around to find him asleep at the keyboard.  He tries. :beer:


Definitely jealous of the first day you guys had!!!


----------



## Vortex (Nov 13, 2007)

Great turnout for an early season outing. good for you guys.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Somehow I figured as much, since you put it first and all... :smash:


 

If you don't put the hammer away, I'll pull out the good pix! :flame:


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> If you don't put the hammer away, I'll pull out the good pix! :flame:



Hmm. Who was it that was dancing with a lift tower on Chute again?  :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hmm. Who was it that was dancing with a lift tower on Chute again?  :lol:


 
I'm sorry someone didn't get a pic of that, I felt like a baseball player sliding to base. I saw that tower coming closer and put my ski up, good thing I got it done in time! 

All kidding aside, it was great seeing everyone again and hope too see you folks throughout the year, even bvibert!


----------



## powhunter (Nov 13, 2007)

what a perfect day to start the season......kudos to mt. snow for the great early season conditions!!!!   great to meet some new AZers too.....allskiing.....zen....mrg....austin.....prob a few more that i missed......all in all it was a smashing success!!!!!!

steve


----------



## MrMagic (Nov 13, 2007)

great vid, it was nice to meet and ski with some fellow alpine zoners, def sore today. a good first day of the season!!
cheers


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Wow, only 3 hours after getting home.  When will Brian release his?



Considering that I only managed to get about 2.5 minutes of video, most of that was video of the snow guns blasting away when we got there, I wouldn't hold your breath...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> If you don't put the hammer away, I'll pull out the good pix! :flame:



I see how it is now, at least Austin posted a somewhat good pic of me...  Next time you need ketchup don't bother asking me... :roll:


----------



## roark (Nov 13, 2007)

Great 1st day and good turnout. Good to see some familiar faces and meet a few new folks as well. definitely glad I quit around 2, I'm sore enough. Fell asleep by 7:30 last night!


I must be getting old...


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Well, this pathetic backseat position explains why my lower back is so sore today. :blink: Sheesh.... :roll:
> 
> Still smiling though!



Yeah my body hurts in the wrong places.  Not much burn in the quads but lower back and gluteous maximus pain.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2007)

2knees said:


> Yeah my body hurts in the wrong places. Not much burn in the quads but lower back and gluteous maximus pain.


 
Do you know how to ski a groomer? The only time I ever see you is in the bumps, don't see you entering them, don't see you leaving them, just on them. It's like a Twilight Zone thingee. :blink:


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Do you know how to ski a groomer?



I'm pretty sure he doesn't. Chute was the place to be yesterday. I did not get bored running laps over there at all. The snow depth was truly impressive. Nice and soft, no hard pack, and ungroomed early season lovin'. Was Mount Snow spared much of the rain last night? Yesterday was the day to hit Chute. They'll probably be forced to groom it out soon.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> *Date(s) Skied: *Monday, November 12, 2007, 9:50 am - 3:30 pm
> 
> *Resort or Ski Area: *Mount Snow, Vermont
> 
> ...



Great day!

What a great crew! And the Hunter Crew made it even better. 

Superior first day conditions. Mt. Snow deserves alot of credit. TONS OF GOOD MANMADE SNOW! Chute was tremendous. Got better and better as the day went on. I finally left Greg, Austin, and Zand when they went for their last run down Chute. I guess it was about 3:15...good thing because my legs felt like they were giving up on the way down Canyon. 6 hours of fairly continous skiing on variable and bumpy terrain was a great first day effort.

Feel good today...regular workouts for the past 60-70 days make a big difference.

I know I didn't get to talk to Loafer but I know I saw him because I recognize the pic of Warren. Next time Loafer. I think I did get to at least talk to and ski some with everyone else. Enjoyed finally meeting Zand, Austin, ALLSKIING, Mattchuck2 and friend, powhunter, Jonnypoach, skibum9995, Yooper, and MrMagic. 

And so skiing 07/08 has begun.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm pretty sure he doesn't. Chute was the place to be yesterday. I did not get bored running laps over there at all. The snow depth was truly impressive. Nice and soft, no hard pack, and ungroomed early season lovin'. Was Mount Snow spared much of the rain last night? Yesterday was the day to hit Chute. They'll probably be forced to groom it out soon.



Although I did get abused on that one run down Chute it was fun.  I had one stretch of turns that felt pretty good.  I would have stayed on Chute longer if my technique (or lack there of) allowed it.  Letting the bumps tell you where to turn and not checking any speed leads to a not so graceful face plant.  Did you get that shot andy?  How about that close-up of my hind-quarters? ;-)


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Great day!
> 
> What a great crew! And the Hunter Crew made it even better.
> 
> ...



I believe, Jim get the consistent skier award, yet again. His precision on skis can be likened to that of a brain surgeon. Looked to be in mid-season form on day one. Thanks for the tips.

Great day indeed! Mount Snow and Peak resort should be very proud of this effort.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Although I did get abused on that one run down Chute it was fun.  I had one stretch of turns that felt pretty good.  I would have stayed on Chute longer if my technique (or lack there of) allowed it.  Letting the bumps tell you where to turn and not checking any speed leads to a not so graceful face plant.  Did you get that shot andy?  How about that close-up of my hind-quarters? ;-)



I'm glad you tried it and I'm glad I made the effort to ski it with you. I was tailing you at one point in the middle and you looked very, very good. This should be a breakthrough season for you.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2007)

It was great meeting all the new faces and and seeing those that I've met before again.  I think the others have covered most of the AZer's that attended, but I didn't see anyone else mention that we also got to meet the infamous Luke, aka MountSnowReporter.  For awhile it seemed like every run we ran into a some more AZer's!

Really great conditions all around, big props to Mount Snow!

I'm pretty sore and/or stiff all over today, but it's a good feeling!


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2007)

180 said:


> Great day one.  Nice to see the AZ's there.  Next time we need to see your families too!
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/sheahunter1/MountSnow111207



I showed my 11 and 13 year old sons the video...now they're sorry they didn't go.

This really sums up the job Mt. Snow did because my boys don't really like early season skiing...they say they get bored.

Nothing boring about yesterday.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Did you get that shot andy? How about that close-up of my hind-quarters? ;-)


 

Ask and ye shell recieve, sorry I missed the face plant


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm glad you tried it and I'm glad I made the effort to ski it with you. I was tailing you at one point in the middle and you looked very, very good. This should be a breakthrough season for you.



Thanks man.  On the mainface I tried to hang with Skibum and Roark for some time.  I saw them hauling tail and tried to keep pace with them.  I never caught them but it was fun to point 'em down hill a bit and work on some larger radius turns.  

Despite my lead legs I will be on the Skiers Edge today!  Looking forward to the Hunter AZ gathering.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Ok, some of my pics can be found at http://killingtonaccessrd.com/cpg/thumbnails.php?album=108 here's some highlights:



Wow! You actually snapped as I pointed at you.

A 1 in a thousand shot!


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Ask and ye shell recieve, sorry I missed the face plant



Sweet!  I need one of those Wide Load signs...  :lol:


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Dodging all those gaper in starter jackets and jeans makes you very quick on your feet.
> 
> 
> BTW, Andy:  Did you try to catch everyone in their worst possible moment?!  Our form is bad the first day, but not that bad!
> ...



You're OK Austin.

And despite my occasional ball busting you're an excellent skier too.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 13, 2007)

Grassi21 said:


> Dude I forgot it was your birthday. I know based on today's conditions it must have been a good b-day. I feel extra special seeing that I helped out the b-day boy who lost is stub. :lol: See you at Sundown.


 

Thanks for the stub, that was the strangest thing to have lost my ticket while out on the mountain, and it would have sucked to have had to buy another ticket. Wouldn't you know that such a thing would have happened on my birthday of all days. From now on I am keeping the stub with me after I buy my ticket.

I'll try my best to meet up with you guys at Sundown, but it will be alot harder as Warren now goes to school in coventry and I work in Bloomfield, so the drive to pick him up and then go back to sundown would be $$$$$$ in gas. I will probably do a few trips solo when they have a decent amount of the mountain opened, especially gunbarrel.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 13, 2007)

It was great to get out and meet some new AZers. I was impressed my the quality of the snow for this early in the season. Thinking about heading back on Thursday. I did a few runs on Chute before lunch, it was nice but bumps aren't my thing and they wrecked me. Spent the afternoon cruising the main face until I left at 2. Awesome day.


----------



## skibum9995 (Nov 13, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> Thanks for the stub, that was the strangest thing to have lost my ticket while out on the mountain, and it would have sucked to have had to buy another ticket. Wouldn't you know that such a thing would have happened on my birthday of all days. From now on I am keeping the stub with me after I buy my ticket.


I also lost my ticket sometime during the first run. Fortunately nobody asked to see it for the rest of the day.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2007)

JimG. said:


> You're OK Austin.
> 
> And despite my occasional ball busting you're an excellent skier too.



Thanks Jim.  Also thanks to yesterday I figured out what I need to work on with my skiing.  Even though I skied over 10 runs done Chute I didn't wipeout or even come close once.  If you don't fall you aren't pushing yourself hard enough.  At the Huntah gathering I will make it a point to ski a lot faster and harder.  That basically what you told me yesterday, right?  I wasn't really listening, but I think I heard you say something about how skiing faster improves your technique.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 13, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Even though I skied over 10 runs done Chute I didn't wipeout or even come close once.  If you don't fall you aren't pushing yourself hard enough.  At the Huntah gathering I will make it a point to ski a lot faster and harder.  That basically what you told me yesterday, right?  I wasn't really listening, but I think I heard you say something about how skiing faster improves your technique.



I like the way you think Austin.  BTW, that was one hell of a display you put on yesterday.  Very good bump skiing.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Thanks Jim.  Also thanks to yesterday I figured out what I need to work on with my skiing.  Even though I skied over 10 runs done Chute I didn't wipeout or even come close once.  If you don't fall you aren't pushing yourself hard enough.  At the Huntah gathering I will make it a point to ski a lot faster and harder.  That basically what you told me yesterday, right?  I wasn't really listening, but I think I heard you say something about how skiing faster improves your technique.



I told Greg that sometimes you have to slow down to speed up.

Slow down long enough to keep from flinging yourself down a line so you can smooth out and not be a rocket just deflecting bumps without any ski rotation.

Good bumpers have an awesome mix of quick complete turns and good A&E.

And you would enjoy watching a World Cup bump event live...those guys ski FAST.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

From today's snow report:


			
				mountsnow.com said:
			
		

> Mountain operations is sticking to a minimal grooming plan......Chute is going to stay ungroomed for the true New England diehards.





That makes me want to go back tomorrow!


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just dropped off our ski's for a full service tune up to be ready for the season. We will not have our ski's back until monday which means a big dump in ski country before then:lol:

The guy in the shop knows me and was not suprised that we where skiing yesterday.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2007)

JimG. said:


> I told Greg that sometimes you have to slow down to speed up.



I was actually trying that towards the end of the day, and it seemed to work quite well.  Though being a rocket just deflecting bumps is more fun.



> I like the way you think Austin.  BTW, that was one hell of a display you put on yesterday.  Very good bump skiing.



Thanks Pat.  I definitely want to get out with you once you get in shape and get those bumps ski mounted.  I think you need to get up to MRG.


----------



## Zand (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> Hmm. Who was it that was dancing with a lift tower on Chute again?  :lol:



At least his face wasn't dancing with the ground on Standard.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2007)

Zand said:


> At least his face wasn't dancing with the ground on Standard.




Pwn5d...lolz
















(sorry, I promise I will never say that again)


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

Zand said:


> At least his face wasn't dancing with the ground on Standard.



Touché! :lol:

If you're not falling, you're not skiing, right?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I was actually trying that towards the end of the day, and it seemed to work quite well.  Though being a rocket just deflecting bumps is more fun.



That's the reason I said you're a good skier; you tucked in behind me those last couple of runs down Chute and stayed there. You never passed me and I was never really aware of you being there though I knew you were.

That kind of trust isn't too common for me regarding someone I'm skiing with the first day.


----------



## Zand (Nov 13, 2007)

So hows the soreness going for everyone. My lower back is very stiff... just like it was after my day at Sugarbush last year. Ironically enough, that was my first time skiing bumps last year, a full 3 months later than this year. My legs surprisingly feel great though... already can't wait to get back out.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

Zand said:


> So hows the soreness going for everyone.



My lower back is the worst which is a byproduct of crappy form, i.e. backseat. Quads are fine. Hamstrings are tight. My butt cheeks hurt too - TMI, I know....you asked...

Funny how this discomfort feels so good though!


----------



## Zand (Nov 13, 2007)

Greg said:


> My lower back is the worst which is a byproduct of crappy form, i.e. backseat. Quads are fine. Hamstrings are tight. My butt cheeks hurt too - TMI, I know....you asked...
> 
> Funny how this discomfort feels so good though!



Same for me regarding the back... although I think mine might also be caused by me bending forward too much at the waist and not at the knees in the bumps. I noticed this in the video when I compared me to everyone else.


----------



## Greg (Nov 13, 2007)

Zand said:


> Same for me regarding the back... although I think mine might also be caused by me bending forward too much at the waist and not at the knees in the bumps. I noticed this in the video when I compared me to everyone else.



Shin pressure is very important, especially in the bumps.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm still fine...I think I was pretty sore already from raking leaves all weekend.

The skiing made me feel better, in more ways than one.


----------



## awf170 (Nov 13, 2007)

JimG. said:


> That's the reason I said you're a good skier; you tucked in behind me those last couple of runs down Chute and stayed there. You never passed me and I was never really aware of you being there though I knew you were.
> 
> That kind of trust isn't too common for me regarding someone I'm skiing with the first day.



Thanks Jim. That's really the only way I can keep my speed down.  If there is no one in front of me I automatically ski at full speed.   Hopefully at Hunter there will be plently of bumps so I can do a little of both.  Actually screw bumps, I want woods skiing.  



Zand said:


> So hows the soreness going for everyone. My lower back is very stiff... just like it was after my day at Sugarbush last year. Ironically enough, that was my first time skiing bumps last year, a full 3 months later than this year. My legs surprisingly feel great though... already can't wait to get back out.



I feel perfectly fine, but you guys probably already knew that.  Man I want to go back to Mt. Snow right now!  Damn school.


----------



## Zand (Nov 13, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Man I want to go back to Mt. Snow right now!



Never thought I'd hear you make that statement... in fact 2 years ago even I wouldn't have said that. Pretty easy to see that one good bump run sucks in AZ pretty good. Now we need MRG so we can have 40 good bump runs.


----------



## Jonni (Nov 13, 2007)

Ohhh, I wish I could have been there. Too much work and school! Let's going skiing....


----------



## bvibert (Nov 13, 2007)

Zand said:


> So hows the soreness going for everyone.



Pretty much every muscle in my legs is sore, even ones I forgot existed.  Mostly my thighs though and yes my butt muscles too.  My lower back is a little sore, but not really too bad at all.  My shoulders and neck are a bit sore too.  I guess you could say I feel like I had a good full body work out.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 13, 2007)

I had some soreness, compared to previous years it wasn't that bad. Then today I went out for a 4 mile walk, and well, that made things a bit worst.


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2007)

Greg said:


> My butt cheeks hurt too - TMI, I know....you asked...
> 
> Funny how this discomfort feels so good though!


:lol:

I was laughing, anyway, until Brian turned around and said, "Wait til your first day!"


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I had some soreness, compared to previous years it wasn't that bad. Then today I went out for a 4 mile walk, and well, that made things a bit worst.



Mainly my quads, but my neck is also pretty stiff.  

I thought a little physical excursion might help.  It helped to awaken those sore quads.  I wanted to try out an agility/speed work-out last night that I'm putting together for the HS lax team.  45 minutes of high knees, shuffling, etc etc some drills stepping through the ladder.  I was gassed  We'll see how the kids respond to it on Thursday.  I'll leading and participating in the twice a week conditioning sessions we run up until the start of the season.  Should help with skiing too....


----------



## JimG. (Nov 14, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I had some soreness, compared to previous years it wasn't that bad. Then today I went out for a 4 mile walk, and well, that made things a bit worst.



Full workout this morning. I feel great.

Figuring out where I'll be skiing this weekend/Monday.


----------

